# Newstead Brewing Co. To open this Saturday



## kalbarluke (19/6/13)

Was just on Facebook and saw a post by "Newstead Brewing Company - coming soon" . Does this mean there will be another small brewery in Brisvegas? Has anyone heard anything or know of anyone connected? No affiliation,etc.
By the looks of it the location will be somewhere near Green Beacon. Could be interesting.


----------



## givemeamash (19/6/13)

remember Ross making a comment about it late late last head when gbb opened, si i guess yes it is in the pipeline


----------



## /// (19/6/13)

Nice fella, went to Ballarat with him.


----------



## WSC (19/6/13)

Pretty sure based on FB posts and what I have heard that it is an actual real brewery being built in Newstead.


----------



## Brewers Choice (19/6/13)

There will certainly be one soon, but as per usual the guys are going through all the tedious building and licensing requirements. Spoke to them last week and end of the year/new year is likely to be more like their opening date.


----------



## Northside Novice (19/6/13)

Have heard of a cardigan bar opening at sandy gate in July ! North side baby !


----------



## aussiechucka (5/7/13)

Just been to Cardigan Bar in Sandgate. Finally a place that is willing to sell craft beer in Sandgate. Ross's beers on tap with other bottled brews. Organic soft drink and wines too. Just opened on Wednesday so get in to say g'day and show some support. I think I will be making it my local.
Cheers
Chucka


----------



## Northside Novice (5/7/13)

And the crepe bar right next door ! 
Could get crasy when the Dominicans roll up


----------



## Donske (5/7/13)

aussiechucka said:


> Just been to Cardigan Bar in Sandgate. Finally a place that is willing to sell craft beer in Sandgate. Ross's beers on tap with other bottled brews. Organic soft drink and wines too. Just opened on Wednesday so get in to say g'day and show some support. I think I will be making it my local.
> Cheers
> Chucka


Where abouts in Sandgate, it's a little far from my place to be a local but definitely close enough to no be upset with the cost of the taxi fare.


----------



## bradsbrew (5/7/13)

198 Seymour Street, Sandgate 4017


----------



## Northside Novice (5/7/13)

its about 45 metres from 'sandygate' train station , right on the roundabout if ya know the area .


----------



## winkle (12/7/13)

northside novice said:


> its about 45 metres from 'sandygate' train station , right on the roundabout if ya know the area .


Plugged it into the GPS for the missus yet  ?


----------



## Northside Novice (12/7/13)

Hard wired mate , 

Sand gate is such a nice place anyway , top of the bay , beautiful sunsets back inland over the glass house immortals , and moreton tempting from the east , was Brisbanes number one holiday destination right back in the day .


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/11/13)

Was just on Facebook and saw a post by "Newstead Brewing Company - coming soon" . Does this mean there will be another small brewery in Brisvegas? Has anyone heard anything or know of anyone connected? No affiliation,etc.
By the looks of it the location will be somewhere near Green Beacon. Could be interesting.


Word on the hop bine is that they plan to open next Thursday


----------



## JJB (5/12/13)

The newstead brewing company opens it's doors this Saturday at 12. They opened last night for a few hours for people who like them on Facebook. The beer is fantastic! Get in and try the special release red ipa before it runs out, you won't be disappointed. The beer fridge is packed with a lot of random and unheard of beers which is what Brisbane needs. The staff also seem quite knowledgeable


----------



## JJB (5/12/13)

Brisbane newest brewery opens Saturday @ 12. I've had a sneak peek and it's looking fantastic. I was lucky enough to sample some beers too which was a fantastic treat. Very exciting


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (5/12/13)

@JJB - I've merged the "new brewer in brisbane" topic onto yours to save duplication, and the fact that this title is a more accurate description.


----------



## pressure_tested (5/12/13)

I've just come from a sneak peak too.
Delicious beers and a very good bottle list too. The beef talk had me salivating. They also have 4 guest taps and will have Ross' obama IPA to start with.

As far as their beers go, get the red IPA while it lasts. it's a special release and its so good. Their pale ale and session ales are really fresh and deliciously balanced. Great fruity hops with solid clean maltyness.
I really can't get over how good they are at easy drinking hoppy beers. right up my ally!

The IPA won't be ready until saturday but I may have tasted it fresh out of the tank and it gets the thumbs up as well. GO BRISBANE!


----------



## of mice and gods (5/12/13)

If it's anything like the SN Flipside Red IPA it shouldn't last long.. might have to get down there


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/12/13)

Went there last night for a couple, the place is great! The IPA and the red IPA were both delicious, porter was nice. Lots of taps. Food looks good. Lots of taps. Pots schooners and pints (not this "small" & "large" BS). Good bottle list but it is in no apparent orders hitch makes finding things difficult after you've had a couple


----------



## jpanic (4/1/14)

I dropped in there about a week ago.

Nothing but positives to pass on. All the beers I tried were awesome and the guest beers were interesting. 

Also, although obviously the beers are the focus, the food was excellent and very reasonably priced. SWMBO had a pizza which was the best she could remember and I had a chicken with mac and cheese dish that was suberb and only about $18. I don't think your missus would be upset at all with being taken here for a meal once she got past the fact you were technically taking her to a brewery.

Two thumbs up. Now when can something like this open up on the inner southside...


----------



## browndog (4/1/14)

Awesome venue. My brew club happened to have our xmas pub crawl on opening day and not only got to sample the excellent range of beers and food, but got a tour of the Brewery also. Really looking forward to getting back there.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/1/14)

Food is amazing - get the beef rib from the starters menu it's right up there


----------

